# nacionalidad: venezolana / venezolano



## epistolario

Hace muchos años, una profesora mía nos dijo que se debe utilizar la forma femenina al rellenar un formulario aunque sea hombre:

Appellidos: Rodríguez Navarro
Nombre: José Luis
Sexo: Varón
Nacionalidad: Española

¿Qué opinan los de España y América Latina?


----------



## LOUSLOUS

Yo no tengo muy claro cúal sería la correcta pero, según me explicaron en el colegio, se responde siempre en femenino debido a que el sustantivo Nacionalidad lo es. 
No se si te he aclarado algo.


----------



## Rayines

Tienes razón, al ser mujer, nunca me surgió ese problema. Creo que el femenino es lo correcto gramaticalmente . (Pero si prefieres poner el masculino, se va a comprender perfectamente).


----------



## epistolario

LOUSLOUS said:


> Yo no tengo muy claro cúal sería la correcta pero, según me explicaron en el colegio, se responde siempre en femenino debido a que el sustantivo Nacionalidad lo es.
> No se si te he aclarado algo.



Gracias por su respuesta. Y añado que según mi profe, la *nacionalidad* concuerda en género con la palabra *nacionalidad* que es *femenina*, y no con la persona. Pero no sé si todos los latinos y españoles lo emplean.


----------



## Rayines

Pienso que si es para un examen, debes ponerlo como dice tu profesor. Pero si es para rellenar un formulario común, no hay problema en que pongas el masculino si lo prefieres. Si es por algo judicial, te indicará un abogado cómo escribirlo.


----------



## Jellby

Yo siempre lo pongo en femenino, precisamente porque mi nacionalidad es española, aunque yo sea español. Si me pidieran "origen", pondría "español" aunque yo fuera mujer.


----------



## krolaina

Jellby said:


> Yo siempre lo pongo en femenino, precisamente porque mi nacionalidad es española, aunque yo sea español. Si me pidieran "origen", pondría "español" aunque yo fuera mujer.


 
Exactamente. Y una pregunta...¿y si pone "estado"? (Imagina que eres mujer). ¿Casado/a, Viudo/a...?


----------



## LOUSLOUS

Buena pregunta. Pero creo que en este caso como el Estado Civil va asociado al sexo de la persona yo lo concuerdo en género. 
Además creo recordar que en algún tipo de contrato lo he visto como: " soltero, de nacionalidad española". Igual si aparece solo se concuerda en género con el sujeto al que se refiere. 
A ver si alguien nos aclara esta duda.


----------



## Jellby

krolaina said:


> Exactamente. Y una pregunta...¿y si pone "estado"? (Imagina que eres mujer). ¿Casado/a, Viudo/a...?



Ahí pondría "soltera", porque el adjetivo no se aplica a "estado".


----------



## Fernando

Siendo muy purista, "Soltería".

De acuerdo con todos los anteriores.


----------



## rafa77

Buenas noches. Muchos hombres al escribir su nacionalidad dicen: "venezolano". Eso no es un error? me parece que tanto para hombres como para mujeres nuestra nacionalidad es venezolana. Qué opinan ustedes?


----------



## Vampiro

Que tienes razón.
Mi nacionalidad, por ejemplo, es chilena.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

Vampiro said:


> Que tienes razón.
> Mi nacionalidad, por ejemplo, es chilena.
> Saludos.
> _



Pero también podrías decir que eres chileno de nacionalidad.


----------



## fsabroso

rafa77 said:


> Buenas noches. Muchos hombres al escribir su nacionalidad dicen: "venezolano". Eso no es un error? me parece que tanto para hombres como para mujeres nuestra nacionalidad es venezolana. Qué opinan ustedes?


 
Hola:

Es correcto, pero al decir "venezolano" también lo es:


> *adjetivo gentilicio.*
> *1. *m._ Gram._ El que denota la procedencia geográfica de las personas o su nacionalidad; p. ej. _castellano, madrileño, andaluz, peruano, bonaerense._
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=gentilicio


----------



## 0scar

¿La nacionalidad tiene nacionalidad?


----------



## Vampiro

Claro, puedo decir que soy chileno si me preguntan cuál es mi origen.
Pero a la pregunta a boca de jarro: "¿Nacionalidad?"
La respuesta correcta es: "Chilena"
Al menos así lo enseñó el profesor Banderas en la tele.

_


----------



## fsabroso

Vampiro said:


> Claro, puedo decir que soy chileno si me preguntan cuál es mi origen.
> *Pero a la pregunta a boca de jarro: "¿Nacionalidad?"*
> La respuesta correcta es: "Chilena"
> Al menos así lo enseñó el profesor Banderas en la tele.
> 
> _


Tienes razón, gentilicio y nacionalidad son cosas parecidas pero no iguales.

"nacionalidad" es un sustantivo femenino por lo tanto el adjetivo lo sigue.
Nacionalidad .........*a*


----------



## El peruano

Mi nacionalidad es peruana, el gentilicio para Perú, es peruano(a).
pienso que a la hora de indicar nacionalidad, surge un prejuicio de género, lo cual genera esta pequeña confusión, pero al final lo correcto es indicar mexicana, peruana, colombiana, etc.


----------



## rafa77

Compañeros, gracias por sus aportes. 

Fsabroso Yo pregunte por la nacionalidad no por el gentilicio.


----------



## 0scar

*Artículo enmendado.*
*Avance de la vigésima tercera edición*​*nacionalidad**.*
* 1.     * f. Condición de pertenencia a un Estado por razón de nacimiento o de naturalización.
* 2.     * f._ Der._ Vínculo jurídico de una persona con un Estado, que le atribuye la condición de ciudadano de ese Estado en función del lugar en que ha nacido, de la nacionalidad de sus padres o del hecho de habérsele concedido la naturalización.

_Real Academia Española ©

_
Cuándo se pregunta la nacionalidad, o sea cuál es la condición de pertenencia al Estado o cuál es el  vínculo jurídico con el Estado, la respuesta  correcta  es   _ciudadano/a gentilicio por nacimiento,  por nacionalidad de  los padres o por naturalización_.
Por ejemplo, José nacido en Venezuea sería de _Nacionalidad: ciudadano  *venezolano*  por nacimiento._ O sea que, dejando implicito lo de ciudadano, diriamos _Nacionalidad: *venezolano*_. Si fuera María en vez de José, sería de _Nacionalidad: *venezolana.*_

También, siguiendo al DRAE, tenemos derecho de entender que se pregunta con cuál Estado tenemos el vínculo jurídico de ciudadano y entonces la respuesta sería _Nacionalidad*:  Venezuela*_
_ _


----------



## El peruano

Estimado amigo, lo que rige aquí es la concordancia y no otra regla, vea:

Juan es chileno de nacionalidad.
Juan es de nacionalidad chilena.

Aún cuando fuera para rellenar un registro de control de migración, o lo que sea, esto se aplica de igual modo.


----------



## Esopo

rafa77 said:


> Buenas noches. Muchos hombres al escribir su nacionalidad dicen: "venezolano". Eso no es un error? me parece que tanto para hombres como para mujeres nuestra nacionalidad es venezolana. Qué opinan ustedes?


Tienes razón: la nacionalidad es un sustantivo femenino y el adjetivo debe ser femenino.
Una persona es de *nacionalidad venezolana*, chilena, española...
De la misma forma, se diría que una persona (hombre o mujer) tiene carácter venezolano, mediterráneo... (porque carácter es sustantivo masculino).
Un saludo.


----------



## balduino

_Nacionalidad _es un sustantivo femenino, pero la duda no es acerca de la respuesta a la pregunta: _¿Cuál es su nacionalidad?_, sino a: _¿Nacionalidad?_, lo cual deja implícito el verbo. 
Si uno responde: _Venezolano_, está respondiendo a: _¿Qué es usted en cuanto a su nacionalidad? _
Si uno responde: _Venezolana_, está respondiendo a: _¿Cuál es su nacionalidad? _

Para mí es la persona que responde la que elige lo que se ha omitido, no creo que haya una opción correcta y otra incorrecta. 
Por otra parte, si alguien me preguntara con toda claridad "¿cuál es su nacionalidad?", creo que contestaría, muy incorrectamente: español.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Interesante polémica. Tampoco creo yo que haya una correcta y otra incorrecta. En mi país, cuando usamos el gentilicio de fronteras afuera, los hombres tendemos a contestar en masculino, estoy seguro de eso. Cuando usamos el gentilicio tradicional o de tierra adentro, no tenemos problema de género.
Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

balduino said:


> Para mí es la persona que responde la que elige lo que se ha omitido, no creo que haya una opción correcta y otra incorrecta.


No se trata de una elipsis.
Debe existir concordancia de género siempre.
Si en un formulario de inmigración, o de lo que sea, hay un campo por llenar que dice “Nacionalidad”, lo que corresponde es ponerla en femenino.
Como alguien ya lo mencionó, hay una cierta reticencia de los hombres a usar el femenino, pero definitivamente no es lo mismo decir “mi nacionalidad es chilena” que  decir “yo soy chileno”.  En un caso estoy hablando de mi nacionalidad, en el otro estoy hablando de mi.
 
No sé, pero mi me resultaría bastante extraña la frase. “La nacionalidad que tengo es chileno” 
 
¿Será otro caso de sexismo en el lenguaje, pregúntome yo?
 
Saludos.
_


----------



## balduino

Vampiro said:


> No sé, pero mi me resultaría bastante extraña la frase. “La nacionalidad que tengo es chileno”


Sí, a mí también. Por suerte nadie ha dicho lo contrario. A eso.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Vampiro said:


> No sé, pero mi me resultaría bastante extraña la frase. “La nacionalidad que tengo es chileno”
> 
> ¿Será otro caso de sexismo en el lenguaje, pregúntome yo?
> 
> Saludos.
> _



Este es un flagrante caso de lenguaje sexista. Las mujeres, por supuesto, no tienen ningún problema al responder a esa pregunta. Pregunten lo que  pregunten la respuesta siempre será "española", "cubana", "mexicana". Es un claro ejemplo de lo sexista que es el español.

Deberíamos reivindicar la erradicación de tales muestras de sexismo en el lenguaje; a partir de ahora, cuando me pregunten la nacionalidad voy a decir "españolí", forma que ya tiene precedentes en el lenguaje, i.e. "israelí" y "España cañí".


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> No se trata de una elipsis.
> Debe existir concordancia de género siempre.
> Si en un formulario de inmigración, o de lo que sea, hay un campo por llenar que dice “Nacionalidad”, lo que corresponde es ponerla en femenino.
> Como alguien ya lo mencionó, hay una cierta reticencia de los hombres a usar el femenino, pero definitivamente no es lo mismo decir “mi nacionalidad es chilena” que  decir “yo soy chileno”.  En un caso estoy hablando de mi nacionalidad, en el otro estoy hablando de mi.
> 
> No sé, pero mi me resultaría bastante extraña la frase. “La nacionalidad que tengo es chileno”
> 
> ¿Será otro caso de sexismo en el lenguaje, pregúntome yo?
> 
> Saludos.
> _



No podría estar más de acuerdo, ni decirlo mejor. Para decir esto no haría falta transcribir la respuesta, pero no está de más hacerlo, para que haya más probabilidades de que se lea.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Vampiro said:


> No se trata de una elipsis.
> Debe existir concordancia de género siempre.
> Si en un formulario de inmigración, o de lo que sea, hay un campo por llenar que dice “Nacionalidad”, lo que corresponde es ponerla en femenino.
> Como alguien ya lo mencionó, hay una cierta reticencia de los hombres a usar el femenino, pero definitivamente no es lo mismo decir “mi nacionalidad es chilena” que decir “yo soy chileno”. En un caso estoy hablando de mi nacionalidad, en el otro estoy hablando de mi.
> 
> No sé, pero mi me resultaría bastante extraña la frase. “La nacionalidad que tengo es chileno”
> 
> ¿Será otro caso de sexismo en el lenguaje, pregúntome yo?
> 
> Saludos.
> _


 
Totalmente. El gusanillo machista no quiere que se piense "Giorgio es guatemalteca, lero lero" ni por un instante, y casi te lleva a escribir: "Guatemaltec*O*, y muy varoncito" y haciendo mentalmente una voz muy grave al escribir. Confieso haber caído muchas veces en esa tentación, aún a sabiendas de que estaba cometiendo una falta gramatical.

Saludos.


----------



## Fran_1978

Vampiro said:


> No se trata de una elipsis.
> Debe existir concordancia de género siempre.
> Si en un formulario de inmigración, o de lo que sea, hay un campo por llenar que dice “Nacionalidad”, lo que corresponde es ponerla en femenino.


En mi opinión claramente se trata de una elipsis. Estoy de acuerdo con balduino.
Al rellenar un formulario no es necesario que exista concordancia entre lo que hay a la izquierda de los dos puntos y lo que se responde. No es una oración. Pongo a continuación otros ejemplos que nadie cuestiona y que no guardan concordancia.
"Edad: 83 años"
Esto no guarda concordancia. En una oración, entre la palabra "edad" y el número de años habría que introducir la preposición "de". Ejemplo: "Pepito murió a la edad de 83 años". No es correcto decir: "Pepito murió a la edad 36 años". Sin embargo, según los acérrimos defensores de la concordancia en los formularios, se debería contestar:
"Edad: de 83 años"
Esto no es correcto porque no se ajusta a los usos y costumbres.
Otro ejemplo. En el campo "Sexo", la respuesta suele ser "hombre" o "mujer". Para que hubiera concordancia se tendría que contestar "Sexo: masculino" o "Sexo: femenino". Pero esto último tampoco es correcto.
Vemos como el intentar respetar la concordancia en todo momento al rellenar formularios nos lleva a usos incorrectos.
Y gracias a que los formularios son un claro ejemplo de elipsis, surgen bromas relacionadas con este tema, tales como:
"Sexo: dos veces por semana"
Como si la pregunta fuera "¿Cada cuanto practicas sexo?".
Obviamente, contestar así no es correcto porque se entiende que no es eso lo que te están preguntando (pero no porque no haya concordancia).
En resumen, creo que en el campo "Nacionalidad:", un hombre de nacionalidad venezolana puede responder tanto "venezolano" como "venezolana". Acabo de abrir mi curriculum vitae que tengo en mi ordenador y en "Nacionalidad" tengo "española", pero de haber puesto "español" también estaría bien.


----------



## Gamen

Hola.
Como ya han indicado a lo largo del hilo, los hombres somos reacios a poner en el campo nacionalidad las formas en femenino (por ejemplo, "venezolana", "española", "argentina"), pero es lo correcto porque no nos referimos al atributo sexo sino a la nacionalidad y bien sabemos que los adjetivos concuerdan en género con el sustantivo al que aluden.

Y como señala Fran, también es un error colocar en el campo sexo las opciones "hombre" y "mujer" porque el sexo es "masculino" o "femenino" (o transexual).

Respecto de la edad, nunca me lo había planteado.
En vez de:
Edad: 40 años.
Debería ser:
Años (de edad): 40.

Pero en entrevistas, cuando preguntan "¿Qué edad tiene?" "¿Su edad?", respondemos: 40 años / (o simplemente) 40.
Suena un tanto infantil o muy familiar -poco profesional- la pregunta *¿cuántos años tiene?* -50 años. 

Interesante.
¿Creen que es erróneo poner en el casillero de un formulario la categoría "edad" a secas y responder "(40, 50, 60) años"?


----------



## Jonno

¿Erróneo? No.

Es como pretender que una hoja de cálculo haga sus gráficas de barras correctamente desde el punto de vista de la ortografía y la gramática. O que una factura esté redactada en perfecta prosa en lugar de ser concisa y poner "Total: 60€".


----------



## Gamen

Es cierto. No puede haber "perfecta prosa" en un formulario donde los textos deben ser breves y ágiles.
Aceptemos entonces la siguiente codificación:
*Sexo*: masculino / femenino / transexual o no definido.
*Nacionalidad:* siempre en femenino (española, argentina, venezolana, boliviana)
*Edad*: 40 (años)
*Estado civil:* soltero, soltera, casado, casada, divorciado, divorciada, separado, separada, en concubinato.
No vamos a poner "soltería" (celibato), "matrimonio legal o de hecho", "divorcio", "separación", "viudez". Calculo que estas categorías -en teoría- serían más adecuadas para responder a una pregunta (o referencia) sobre el "estado civil".


----------



## Fran_1978

Gamen said:


> ...y bien sabemos que los adjetivos concuerdan en género con el sustantivo al que aluden.


Insisto: en los formularios, no tiene por qué haber una concordancia literal entre el enunciado del campo y la contestación. ¿Qué va a hacer un ingeniero cuando se encuentre con el campo "Profesión"? ¿Responder "ingenieril"?



Gamen said:


> Y como señala Fran, también es un error colocar en el campo sexo las opciones "hombre" y "mujer" porque el sexo es "masculino" o "femenino" (o transexual).


Creo que no me has entendido. Precisamente yo he dicho lo contrario, que la respuesta correcta en el campo "Sexo:" es "hombre" o "mujer".

La clave es que no tiene por qué haber concordancia entre lo que hay a la izquierda de los dos puntos y lo que se responde. Sí tiene que haberla en la frase que se responde, caso de que se haga con más de una palabra. Por ejemplo:
"Profesión: ingeniera técnica" (si es mujer quien contesta) o "Profesión: ingeniero técnico" (si es hombre o mujer quien contesta). Pero nunca "Profesión: ingeniero técnica" o "Profesión: ingeniera técnico".

El Castellano obliga a que haya concordancia gramatical al construir frases u oraciones. "Nacionalidad: venezolano" no es una frase, son dos independientes. Otro ejemplo: "Lengua materna: Catalán". No tienes que responder "catalana" como si dijeses "yo hablo la lengua catalana". Lo que el sentido común te dice es que "Lengua materna:" es la elipsis de "¿Cuál es tu lengua materna?" A lo que si tuvieras que responder con una oración, dirías: "Mi lengua materna es el Catalán". Por eso respondes con la frase "Catalán". Pero el conjunto "Lengua materna: Catalán" no guarda concordancia, ni lo necesita. Es un claro ejemplo de elipsis.



Gamen said:


> Años (de edad): 40.


Supongo que tu propuesta sobre que los formularios pregunten la edad de esa manera no la haces en serio ¿no? Esto es un claro ejemplo de a dónde te lleva el dogmatismo.



Gamen said:


> ¿Creen que es erróneo poner en el casillero de un formulario la categoría "edad" a secas y responder "(40, 50, 60) años"?


En absoluto. Creo que es la manera correcta de responder. Cualquier otra construcción del tipo "Edad: de 40 años" me parece artificiosa y movida más por el intento dogmático de guardar una mal entendida concordancia gramatical que por el sentido común.


----------



## Gamen

Releyendo con detenimiento entendí que tu punto de vista Fran es pragmático y no estrictamente gramático. Había leído muy rápidamente y no lo había captado.

Estoy de acuerdo en que hay una codificación aceptada, establecida y que trasciende la gramática. El fin es utilizar pocas palabras, es decir, la brevedad y ser lo más claro posible.
Es cierto, hay un fenómeno de elipsis en la respuesta. Además, coincido en que la respuesta no guarda estrictamente coherencia semántica con la referencia.
Nacionalidad: (Soy) español. (Soy) española.
Sexo: (Soy) hombre. (Soy) mujer. (Soy) transexual.
Profesión: (Soy) ingeniero. (Soy) abogado.
Edad (Tengo) 40 años.
Idioma: (Hablo) español.
Lengua: (Hablo) español.
Comparto tu punto de vista Fran. Las respuestas de este tipo son más fáciles de interpretar, decodificar, etc.

No obstante yo preferiría, en lo personal, seguir el criterio más tradicional para sexo y nacionalidad.
Sexo: masculino o femenino (y podríamos pensar en la categoría transexual / intersexo, intersexual). El "gay" tiene siempre sexo masculino y la lesbiana, sexo femenino, más allá de su orientación sexual. 
Nacionalidad: española (para ambos sexos. No debería sentirme "menos hombre")
Profesión: ingeniero. (no "ingeniería)
Edad: 40 años.
Idioma: español.
(Lengua: española)

Saludos.


----------



## ukimix

Hola, 

Yo no veo problema en escribir: 

_Nacionalidad: Colombiano. 
_
Lo de la concordancia no cabe aquí, pues no se trata de una oración. O es aventurado suponer que hay una y especificar cuáles son palabras elididas con exactitud. En esa línea sucinta se expresa una idea; sí, pero se la puede enunciar de muchas formas diferentes y no hay una única forma correcta de parafrasearla; por lo que, para mí, no tiene mucho sentido hablar de elipsis aquí. De cualquier forma, el género del gentilicio usualmente es el género de la persona a quien se lo atribuye: _María es española_; _Juan es Argentino_. Y lo usual es que se escriba en estas casillas justamente el gentilicio como atributo de la persona que escribe, no de la nacionalidad. 

Un saludo


----------



## Vampiro

Fran_1978 said:


> En mi opinión claramente se trata de una elipsis. Estoy de acuerdo con balduino.
> Al rellenar un formulario no es necesario que exista concordancia entre lo que hay a la izquierda de los dos puntos y lo que se responde. No es una oración. Pongo a continuación otros ejemplos que nadie cuestiona y que no guardan concordancia.
> "Edad: 83 años"
> Esto no guarda concordancia. En una oración, entre la palabra "edad" y el número de años habría que introducir la preposición "de". Ejemplo: "Pepito murió a la edad de 83 años". No es correcto decir: "Pepito murió a la edad 36 años". Sin embargo, según los acérrimos defensores de la concordancia en los formularios, se debería contestar:
> "Edad: de 83 años"
> Esto no es correcto porque no se ajusta a los usos y costumbres.


En un formulario los campos deben llenarse correctamente, no veo motivo alguno para saltarse las reglas ortográficas. Eso implica que debe existir la tan vapuleada concordancia.
Por lo tanto la nacionalidad va en femenino; lo otro es un error, por mucho que casi todo el mundo haga la vista gorda.
En el campo “Edad:” lo que te están preguntado es cuántos años tienes, no te piden que escribas una composición sobre el tema, así, lo que corresponde es poner un número, que puede o no ir seguido de la palabra “años”, depende del formulario.
No olvidar que los dos puntos después de la palabra “Edad” algún papel juegan en la ecuación.
Saludos.
_


----------



## chileno

Para mí, la cosa es más simple.

Cuál de las siguientes opciones es correcta?

*La* nacionalidad

*El* nacionalidad.

Estoy de acuerdo con Vampiro, en que no es una elipsis y en que tiene que haber concordancia.


----------

